# Puppy safe to go in back garden?



## Dietspam (Dec 26, 2014)

First off, sorry if there is a better section to put this on, I'm new to the forum and to owning a Dog as well actually!

We became dog owners as of last Sunday and have been trying to figure out the best way to toilet train our dog. He's an almost 11 week old Westiepoo. He's only had his first set of vaccinations (DA2Pi & CPV-L) which were organized by the breeder. Next lot of Vanguard vacs are due now.

I would like to train him to go outside rather than to go on the pads. Conflicting information is everywhere. A Lot of the worry is about Parvovirus which i didn't think was covered in the first Vac. However, his Vet card says he *has* been vaccinated for: Parvo, Corona, Distemper, Hepatitis, Leptosirosis and Parainfluenza. Leaving Bordetella and Rabies to be picked up on his next visit i assume.

My back garden is pretty small. It's fenced off. The back ''area'' is also fenced off, and the small estate we live in is fenced off as well. Obviously i can't guarantee a dog or fox hasn't ever snuck into my garden somehow in the last 4 years since it was built, but i would have thought with Parvo being covered, it should be ok?

You thoughts please?


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

The risk is so small that personally I'd take it. It's really up to you if you want to.
What country are you in?

Are you socializing your pup by carrying it out and about occassionally?


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Dietspam said:


> We became dog owners as of last Sunday and have been trying to figure out the best way to toilet train our dog. He's an almost 11 week old Westiepoo. He's only had his first set of vaccinations (DA2Pi & CPV-L) which were organized by the breeder. Next lot of Vanguard vacs are due now.
> 
> I would like to train him to go outside rather than to go on the pads. Conflicting information is everywhere. A Lot of the worry is about Parvovirus which i didn't think was covered in the first Vac. However, his Vet card says he *has* been vaccinated for: Parvo, Corona, Distemper, Hepatitis, Leptosirosis and Parainfluenza. Leaving Bordetella and Rabies to be picked up on his next visit i assume.
> 
> ...


My puppies are on the ground at 7 weeks and I have never used puppy pads in my life a) because I fail to understand why anyone would need to train a dog to relieve itself in the house and b) because I am far too tight to spend money on items I have no need for when I have a perfectly suitable free one, ie the back garden.

I wonder if you take your shoes off before you come into the house?

If you do not, you are exposing your dog to the same risks.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

I would get rid of the pads and use the back garden. The easiest way to toilet train is to take your pup out after every event - so after walking, playing, eating etc and every hour or so as well as that. Watch like an absolute hawk - some people use a house line tethering pup to them - for signs of wanting to toilet and I would also set my alarm for several times per night at first and get up to take pup out. Heaps of praise when pup toilets outside, indoor accidents cleaned up with biological washing powder solution or special pet spray to prevent repeat marking over that spot.

Welcome to PF .


----------



## Dietspam (Dec 26, 2014)

rona said:


> The risk is so small that personally I'd take it. It's really up to you if you want to.
> What country are you in?
> 
> Are you socializing your pup by carrying it out and about occassionally?


Not outside the house no. He spent 3 days at my parents to keep him a secret. They have 2 female Cairns. We live in Glasgow.

Good point about the shoes. No we keep them on throughout the house. Never even thought about that!

As I said, people say don't do it as they may catch Parvo but he's already covered. But anything that is in the garden would be in the house as I wear my shoes through out.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

In the greater scheme of things, catching Parvo from being outside in your garden is relatively small. Take him outside, as detailed in Dogless's post, to toilet and don't worry so much. Far better to get him used to the idea of toileting outside now, then deal with the consequences of letting him toilet inside and trying to get him to stop that later on.
In order to socialise him and to let him see the big wide world, take him for 'walks' by carrying him so that he can see, hear and experience life beyond your house, so that when he has his full vaccinations and is allowed out, he won't find it all so scary. As he is a small dog, carrying him won't be too onerous. Try lugging a large breed pup around when they are already weighing 10 to 12 kgs.
Welcome to the forum. Lots of experienced people here if you require any further help.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Dietspam said:


> Not outside the house no. He spent 3 days at my parents to keep him a secret. They have 2 female Cairns. We live in Glasgow.
> 
> Good point about the shoes. No we keep them on throughout the house. Never even thought about that!
> 
> As I said, people say don't do it as they may catch Parvo but he's already covered. But anything that is in the garden would be in the house as I wear my shoes through out.


Oh just thought you were outside the uk as you said he's going to have a Rabies jab

I wouldn't worry at all then, get his feet dirty!!!


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Just to clarify, rabies isn't in the UK standard vaccines, and will only need to be done if you take him abroad.


----------



## Dietspam (Dec 26, 2014)

Well, we've been taking him out in the garden pretty much since i posted this. Doing well. Still toileting inside as well, but that will come. We are recognizing all the sings of him about to do something and normally make it in time for him to stop. I plan to crate train him but i'm not sure if he's ready. We had him at the vet today to get his second vac and it looks like he has colitis as there has been blood in his stool since the very first poop we saw him do. He's taking some antibiotics for that though so hopefully clear up in no time!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Dietspam said:


> Well, we've been taking him out in the garden pretty much since i posted this. Doing well. Still toileting inside as well, but that will come. We are recognizing all the sings of him about to do something and normally make it in time for him to stop. I plan to crate train him but i'm not sure if he's ready. We had him at the vet today to get his second vac and it looks like he has colitis as there has been blood in his stool since the very first poop we saw him do. He's taking some antibiotics for that though so hopefully clear up in no time!


You can crate train from day one . Hope the colitis clears up too and he's right as rain soon.


----------

